# Das War's Mit Bergwerk !



## der alte ron (22. Juni 2004)

Sprich , der auftrag für das mercury ist somit storniert !! Vor 2 wochen hies es es wurden rahmen losgeschikt , meiner könnte dabei sein  . Letzten freitag hies es es wurden rahmen abgeschikt meiner könnte dabei sein , mann wisse es nicht genau   ! Dann diesen montag nach erneuter rückfrage , man (frau) will sich drum kümmern wo konkret der momentane verbleib meines rahmens ist und zurückrufen .... ... na ratet mal - natürlich kein rückruf . Also telefoniert der Jörn von cypress warehouse wieder hinterher , wieder keine verbindliche antwort man könne auch nicht schriftlich zusichern das der rahmen noch diese woche kommt , war der von bergwerk selbst angegebene späteste lieferthermin . Ich habe die nase voll , Jörn hat die nase voll , also wars das ! Die berichte hier von rel. neuen bikes mit rahmenbruch machen mir die entscheidung nich gerade schwerer eberso der onlinesupport , wenn man keine kapazitäten dafür hat soll man das halt lassen anstat leute zu verärgern . Da greift auch das argument nicht mehr , es ist ja freiwillig Jörn wird dieses jahr bergwerk auch denke ich aus dem programm nehmen , was er eigentlich schon letztes jahr machen wollte .
Vieleicht in 6-7 jahren wenn wieder mal ein neues bike fällig ist und das irgendwie spürbar geworden sein sollte das man bemüht ist etwas zu ändern , sollte bergwerk überhaupt so lange auf dem markt sein .
Welche bike es wird , mal sehen, ich schau mal wieder hier rein und berichte .
Vielen dank hier noch mal an die bergwerk gemeinde für die unterstützung , die man an diese stelle von der firma selbst nicht bekommt . Schade , ich hatte mich so auf das bike gefreut , aber jetzt bin ich nur froh das es vorbei ist .
Ciao euch allen , 
Nikolay


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Juni 2004)

hmmm - hört sich scheizze an .
ich denke entweder sind die kurz vor insolvenz oder die ham soviel zu machen das da voll das chaos ausgebrochen ist .
mercury hab ich ja auch - aber nur mal angenommen der rahmen würde krachen oder die hätten mir keins geliefert - na ja ---damals war noch rotwild mit in der engeren wahl - als fully und auch als hardtail .

wahrscheinlich - wenn da alles normal läuft (also keine insolvenz ) werden die auch über kurz oder lang in taiwan schweißen lassen in italien pulverbeschichten und eventuell die endmontage in d-land machen . 
so viel rahmen wie diese wieselflinken taiwanesen am tag zusammenbruzzeln bekommen die wohlstandbäuchigen deutschen nicht hin   

ärgerlich - klar hast recht mit der stornierung - aber es gibt BESTIMMT noch andere schöne rahmen 

viel erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Variabel (22. Juni 2004)

bei mir ist das selbe, hab aber bis jetzt noch nicht storniert, ich hoffe weiter. jede woche heisst es der rahmen sei raus, oder er gehe raus, die woche drauf dasselbe. Das seit 2 Monaten. 
Mein Händler ruft an, sie versprechen hoch und heilig, dass es morgen rausgeht, aber kommen tut doch nichts. wünschte mir langsam ich hätte mich im januar, als ichs bestellt hab für was anderes entschieden


----------



## Mudface (22. Juni 2004)

@Fettkloß
"so viel rahmen wie diese wieselflinken taiwanesen am tag zusammenbruzzeln bekommen die wohlstandbäuchigen deutschen nicht hin"

Entweder Du bist kein Deutscher oder schließt von Dir auf andere, bist anscheinend sogar zu faul die Shift-Taste zu drücken.  

Wenn Du den Taiwanesen in Deutschland schweißen lassen würdest , wäre er auch nicht mehr so billig (Steuern, Umwelt, Lebenshaltung). Die Lebens- und Arbeitsumstände interessieren Dich beim Preis anscheinend einen Dreck und die Umweltbelastung ist auch egal, passier ja alles im Scheiß-Taiwan.  Allerdings schweißt auch in Taiwan ein Roboter schneller als ein Mensch. Sobald Roboter besser Schweißen, Nähen, Teppichknüpfen und Anschaffen können, gehen die Arbeiter drüben wieder leer aus. Ist sowieso sehr lustig , das der Zoll (Steuern) für das Nichtstun mehr verdient wie der arme Taiwanese an seiner Arbeit verdient. Wenn Du  die ganzen Steuern, Abgaben, etc. weglassen würdest, wäre das Deutsche-Bike auch nicht teurer,  nur gelten für die Rentner, Hausfrauen und Arbeitslosen dann die gleichen Spielregeln wie in Taiwan und wenn Du krank wirst bist entlassen. Sicherlich gibt es da auch einen Kompromiß. In der DDR hätten sie Dir bestimmt auch ganz billige, deutsche Rahmen geschweißt.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Juni 2004)

HAHAHAHHHAHAAAAAAHA matschbirne    klasse


----------



## Endurance (22. Juni 2004)

Ich koennte jetzt meinen alten Thread uerber Lieferzeiten wieder aus dem Hut ziehen aber lassen wird das.

Ich hatte ja das gleiche Problem, aber letztendlich nach 4 Monaten hat es dann geklappt. Auch bei mir: ja naechste Woche dann wieder naechste Woche etc. Dies hat mich auch extrem genervt, da man sich auf nichts verlassen konnte. Einziger Grund einer nichtstornierung war das die anderen Herstellen auch Lieferprobleme hatten.

Ich denke Bergwerk ist logistisch ueberlastet bzw. es sind zu wenig Leute. Es sind ja nur ein paar "Hansel" die eigentlichen Rahmen werden ja nicht von Bergwerk sondern von der Mutterfirma erstellt (oder ist das falsch?).


----------



## bluesky (22. Juni 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du den Taiwanesen in Deutschland schweißen lassen würdest , wäre er auch nicht mehr so billig (Steuern, Umwelt, Lebenshaltung). Die Lebens- und Arbeitsumstände interessieren Dich beim Preis anscheinend einen Dreck und die Umweltbelastung ist auch egal, passier ja alles im Scheiß-Taiwan.  Allerdings schweißt auch in Taiwan ein Roboter schneller als ein Mensch. Sobald Roboter besser Schweißen, Nähen, Teppichknüpfen und Anschaffen können, gehen die Arbeiter drüben wieder leer aus. Ist sowieso sehr lustig , das der Zoll (Steuern) für das Nichtstun mehr verdient wie der arme Taiwanese an seiner Arbeit verdient. Wenn Du  die ganzen Steuern, Abgaben, etc. weglassen würdest, wäre das Deutsche-Bike auch nicht teurer,  nur gelten für die Rentner, Hausfrauen und Arbeitslosen dann die gleichen Spielregeln wie in Taiwan und wenn Du krank wirst bist entlassen. Sicherlich gibt es da auch einen Kompromiß. In der DDR hätten sie Dir bestimmt auch ganz billige, deutsche Rahmen geschweißt.





 


volle zustimmung 






das manche hier gerade mal soweit denken können wie ihr schniepel lang ist ... ist bekannt


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Juni 2004)

es ist seltsam - beim gemini hat die lieferung ca. 10 stunden gedauert - ok es lag ein rahmen beim händler rum - und beim mercury (oct 2003) 14 tage !! in sonderfarbe - also nicht mal aus der angebotenen farbpalette sondern aus der ral karte von mir rausgesucht !!!

sollte sich die situation im 9 monaten so derart verändert haben das die nix mehr püntklich liefern können ?


----------



## onkel_willi (22. Juni 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke Bergwerk ist logistisch ueberlastet bzw. es sind zu wenig Leute. Es sind ja nur ein paar "Hansel" die eigentlichen Rahmen werden ja nicht von Bergwerk sondern von der Mutterfirma erstellt (oder ist das falsch?).



hi endurance,

welche mutterfirma meinst du????

bergwerk ist bergwerk ist bergwerk. wüsste nicht, dass bergwerk zu einen  "konzern" gehören würde...

mein pfadfinder rahmen sollte demnächst hier eintrudeln ) (wird grad auf dt swiss dämpfer umgebaut)
grüsse

michael


----------



## chris84 (22. Juni 2004)

irgendwie check ich das nicht...

1. Bei Bergwerk gibt es keine Mutterfirma, Sügrü schweißt die Rahmen selbst zusammen. 
2. Ich hab bisher von meinem Händler noch von keinerlei Lieferschwierigkeiten seitens Bergwerk gehört. Liegt das Problem bei euch nicht eventuell doch am zwischenhändler? Ihr wisst ja von meinem Garantiefall: Wenn ich nicht den Rahmen von meinem Händler genommen hätte, wäre einer bei der nächsten Lieferung von Bergwerk dabei gewesen. Das hätte dann nicht länger als 14 Tage gedauert. zu meinem Schadenszeitpunkt war gerade eine Ladung Rahmen in meiner Größe auf dem Weg zum Pulverbeschichten. -> macht etwa 10 Tage bis zur Auslieferung. 
3. Schaut euch mal bezüglich Lieferzeiten bei anderen Herstellern um: Canyon ist das beste beispiel, die Hälfte der Palette gibts schon gar nicht mehr. Bei Nicolai siehts übrigends auch nicht viel besser aus. Hat zwei Gründe: Deutsche Hersteller können nicht rotieren, und Canyon hat zu Jahresbeginn einfach nicht genug geordert. 
Ihr wurdet doch von euren Händlern vertröstet, oder? wenn ja, ruft doch einfach mal bei Bergwerk direkt an und fragt wo genau eurer Rahmen bleibt (müsste sich ja anhand der Bestellung des Händler nachvollziehen lassen...)

soviel dazu mal von mir...
mudface muss ich auch mal zustimmen!   

Und da beschwert sich jeder, dass die deutschen Firmen die Produktion ins Ausland verlagern... ihr wollts ja nicht anders...
Und zum Thema Rotwild (geschweißt in Taiwan) und brechende Rahmen schweige ich mal...   

MFG
Chris


----------



## tomblume (22. Juni 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie check ich das nicht...
> 
> 1. Bei Bergwerk gibt es keine Mutterfirma, Sügrü schweißt die Rahmen selbst zusammen.
> 2. Ich hab bisher von meinem Händler noch von keinerlei Lieferschwierigkeiten seitens Bergwerk gehört. Liegt das Problem bei euch nicht eventuell doch am zwischenhändler? Ihr wisst ja von meinem Garantiefall: Wenn ich nicht den Rahmen von meinem Händler genommen hätte, wäre einer bei der nächsten Lieferung von Bergwerk dabei gewesen. Das hätte dann nicht länger als 14 Tage gedauert. zu meinem Schadenszeitpunkt war gerade eine Ladung Rahmen in meiner Größe auf dem Weg zum Pulverbeschichten. -> macht etwa 10 Tage bis zur Auslieferung.
> ...



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
auch der "mailverkehr" mit bergwerk (anthony) klappt - im gegensatz zu anderen herstellern. die erhaltenen technischen auskünfte sind nachvollziehbar und gut.

die gebrochenen bergwerk-rahmen, insbes. mercury, scheinen einzelfälle zu sein. vermutlich im gegensatz zu den früheren rahmen von rotwild (als noch in italien gescheißt wurde).

für mich nach wie vor: absolute kaufempfehlung.

tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (22. Juni 2004)

Muss mich hier doch nochmal zu meiner Marke bekennen. Nach wie vor ist Bergwerk der Favorit für mein nächstes Rad. Egal wie lange es dauert, auf jeden Fall werde ich ein individuell lackiertes Bike mit meinem individuelllen Aufbau haben. Das ist es mir Wert (Preis und Wartezeit).
Merkwürdig ist allerdings schon der Unterschied wie Imageträger (Tiefflieger) und Kundenbetreuung derzeit auseinander gehen.


----------



## birg (23. Juni 2004)

Schneiden wir ein paar erwähnte Punkte an:
1.Bergwerk wird in der Tat bei Bergwerk in Pf geschweisst.
2.Die Rahmen wurden vor einem guten Jahr noch - und ich glaube, da hat sich zwischenzeitlich nichts geändert - von ein paar sehr begabten Türken zusammengeschweisst, Aufträge anderer Firmen an Bergwerk (für Audi, Peugeot etc.) durfte der "Rest" der Belegschaft zusammenschweissen
3.Bergwerk hat sich zu Scheffers Zeiten in der Türkei in eine "Carbonfabrik" eingekauft
4.Ich bin nicht türkischer Abstammung
5.Canyon hat extreme Lieferprobleme
6.Erste Botschaft an Bergwerk: Einen guten Kunden zu halten ist um ein Vielfaches leichter, kostengünstiger und werbewirksamer als einen neuen Kunden zu gewinnen! 
7.Zweite Botschaft an Bergwerk: DB hatte mit dem Maybach Auslieferungsprobleme. Flugs wurden für die betroffenen Kunden Briefbeschwerer in Silber im Maybachlogo gegossen und als Bonbon vorab verschenkt. Dieses kleine Bonbönchen für die betuchten Kunden kam gut an und ließ viele kritische Stimmen verstummen... Relativ kleiner Einsatz, gute Idee, große Wirkung.
8.Botschaft angekommen?
MfG
Bk


----------



## itprofi (23. Juni 2004)

Nix da Insolvenz, denn irgendwann will ich mir auch mal ein Bergwerk-Bike zulegen ... irgendwann!


----------



## der alte ron (23. Juni 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wurdet doch von euren Händlern vertröstet, oder? wenn ja, ruft doch einfach mal bei Bergwerk direkt an und fragt wo genau eurer Rahmen bleibt (müsste sich ja anhand der Bestellung des Händler nachvollziehen lassen...)...


Nein , definitif ! Vertröstet wurden mein händler und ich von bergwerk .... und bergwerk konte nicht nachvollziehen wo der rahmen sich gerade befindet - super dukomentation .
Als rotwild diese rahmenprobleme hatte wurde in italien produziert . Made in taiwan ist eigentlich fast schon zu einer qualitätsgarantie geworden , überleg mal wer und vor allem was man dort schweissen lässt . Darum ging es hier doch aber überhaupt nicht ,( ich weiss auch gar nicht warum schon wieder diese deutschland taiwan diskussion angefangen wird ) sondern um die tatsache das man offensichtlich belogen wird , kannst du mir mal bitte sagen Chris , warum ich dafür auch noch geld zahlen soll . Und komm mir bitte nicht damit an , aber andere hersteller auch.... , bei einem anderen hersteller hätte ich auch storniert ! Wenn einer prompt beliefert wurde , mit dem rad zufrieden ist und immer korrekt behandelt wurde , GUT ! Der hat auch allen grund sich über seinen erwerb zu freuen . Wenn nicht , muß man doch dafür nicht gerade 800 euro zahlen , oder ?! Du verlässt doch auch einen laden wenn dir etwas nicht passt . 
Auch möchte ich nicht das der eindruck ensteht ich fände es schön , sollte es mit bergwerk den bach runtergehen ! Im gegenteil , es wäre schade wenn diese firma nicht mehr am markt wäre , nur nicht mit den jetzigen internen struckturen .

Nikolay


----------



## chris84 (23. Juni 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mir mal bitte sagen Chris , warum ich dafür auch noch geld zahlen soll ....  Du verlässt doch auch einen laden wenn dir etwas nicht passt .


ich kann dich ja verstehen! du hast schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, so etwas kann halt vorkommen.  (Auch wenn ich das von Seitens Bergwerk nicht nachvollziehen kann - mit meinen Erfahrungen...)

Im zweiten punkt oben im Zitat bin ich allerdings völlig anderer Meinung! Bevor ich den Laden verlasse, versuche ich das, was mir nicht passt zu verstehen und ggf. zu ändern. (so nach dem Motto: ich verbessere die Welt!). Wenn ichs nämlich so machen würde, wäre ich nie länger als 5min in nem Bike-Laden (vielleicht kommt auch daher der Aufschwung der Online-Läden, es denkt ja nich jeder wie ich). Es kommt auch schonmal vor, dass ich jemandem (bildlich gesprochen) mit Anlauf in den Hintern treten muss. das ist aber noch kein Grund den Laden zu wechseln, die anderen haben andere Fehler. So komm ich mittlererweile mit meinem Bike-Laden super zurecht! Der hat nämlich genau 2 Probleme: wenn man hingeht, braucht man min. 2h Zeit, kleiner Laden viele Kunden -> ich gehe nur noch hin, wenn ich Zeit habe, oder ich werfe dem Chef kurz an den Kopf was ich brauche, sacke es ein und haue wieder ab. 
2. Problem: der Chef ist sehr vergesslich: ich muss einfach ab und an mal anrufen und nachhaken. (dazu gilt zu sagen: der Laden hat 2 Mitarbeiter, Chef und Mechaniker, erstgenannter macht das nebenberuflich). Aber ich bekomme einfach alles was ich will! Da gibts bei Garantiesachen keine dummen Nachfragen, und da wird auch mein Laufrad schnell mal umsonst nachzentriert. 
Und ich hab schon von einigen böse worte über den Laden gehört, eben wegen dieser 2 Probleme. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Niemand ist perfekt. Wir müssen einfach lernen, mit den Fehlern anderer Umzugehen und die guten Seiten zu nutzen. 
Und da auch jeder eine andere Weltanschauung hat, ist es auch OK, dass du nach den gemachten Erfahrungen Bergwerk den Rücken zuwendest. 
Aber Abhauen ist halt nicht immer der beste Weg. Manchmal ist es besser, zu kämpfen. 
Hast du eigentlich bezüglich deiner Bestellung mal direkt mit Bergwerk telefoniert? oder war das immer der Händler? (nur so rein aus interesse...)

MFG
Chris


----------



## der alte ron (23. Juni 2004)

Etwas dazwischen , Jörn hat telefoniert , ich war aber auch zu dem zeitpunkt anwesend . Aber ich weis was du meinst , nur in dem fall hat keiner versucht die schuld auf den anderen zu schieben . 
Wie dem auch sei , vorbei ! Ich hab auch schon denke ich einen plan B , was es wird aber dazu wenn es fest ist .
Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (23. Juni 2004)

Ich möchte auch meinen Senf beigeben.

Lieferzeiten: ich habe selbst fast zwei Monate auf meinen Rahmen warten müssen, allerdings hat mein Händler zwar anfangs von 3 Wochen gesprochen, sagte aber, daß es durchaus länger werden könnte. Das Thema Lieferzeiten hatten wir hier schon bis zum Abwinken.

Rahmenbruch: Wieviele Bergwerk-Mercury Fahrer sind in diesem Forum? Wievielen ist der Rahmen gebrochen? Bei welchem Modelljahr? Wieviele sind das prozentual aller in einem Jahr verkauften Rahmen? Erst wenn ich diese Daten wüßte, ließe ich mich zu einer Aussage über vermehrte Versagensanfälligkeit verleiten. Es ist natürlich für jeden extrem ärgerlich, wenn die Karosse bricht, aber entscheidend ist, wie dann der Service im Schadensfalle ist und da liest bzw. hört man eigentlich nur Gutes.

Kommunikation: Wenn sich bei Bergwerk jemand bemüht, sei es in diesem Forum oder anderswie, dann ist es meist eine Sache mit Hand und Fuß. Was ich als äußerst störend empfinde ist die mangelnde Kommunikationsfähigkeit im Zeitalter der Vernetzung! Ich denke, es gibt heutzutage kaum noch einen Händler, der nicht in irgendeiner Form einen Netzzugang hat und damit auch über eine geschäftlich genutzte eMail verfügt. Es wäre eine kleine Fingerübung in Sachen Automation, via Rundmail die Händler über Lieferengpässe zu informieren. Stattdessen muß man oftmals zum Telephon greifen, wie wild in einem Betrieb herumtelephonieren und hat dann meistens logistische Laien an der Strippe (straffe Hierarchie ist eben nicht zu schlagen ...).

Ungeachtet dessen, daß einige von uns wirklich bis and die Belastungsgrenze auf ein Produkt warten mußten, finde ich dieses konsumgeile, Ich-AG dominierte und stellenweise rücksichtslose Haben-Will-Geplärre einfach nur zum K... Bevor jetzt jemand böse Worte in die Tasten haut, bitte noch dies bedenken: wenn ich über Lieferverzögerungen informiert werde, wenn ich nicht viel geld angezahlt habe und wenn mir nicht von Händlern Phantasielieferzeiten genannt werden, finde ich es eine recht annehmbar Übung, sich in der Tugend der Geduld zu festigen. 
Unverzeihlich und damit mit gerechtfertigt harter Kritik zu ahndende Praktiken sind meiner Meinung nach 50% Anzahlung des Rahmens oder gar Vollpreis im voraus und das Versprechen, in drei Wochen werde geliefert. Wenn ich dann drei oder vier Monate warten müßte, würde ich selber ebenfalls stornieren. 

Naja, jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten. 

Nichts für ungut,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Endurance (23. Juni 2004)

> 1. Bei Bergwerk gibt es keine Mutterfirma, Sügrü schweißt die Rahmen selbst zusammen.



mit Mutterfirma meinte ich auch nicht das Bergwerk eine Tochtergesellschaft oder ähnliches ist. Meines Wissens ist Bergwerk aus einem Rohr/Metallverarbeitenden Betrieb hervorgangen, den es immer noch gibt und auch eigenständig arbeitet.

Beide Betriebe sind meine ich getrennt registriert (mag sein das der Geschäftsführer der selbe ist). 

Leider konnte ich keine Fakten im Netz über die Gründung von Bergwerk finden, gebe hier nur meinen Wissensstand wieder.

Bergwerk selber ist meines Wissens nur Vertrieb/Montage/Support etc.. D.h. die Rahmen werden evtl. im gleichen Gebäude gefertigt aber nicht zwingend von Bergwerk selbst (als Firma).

Also wäre doch nett wenn einer von Bergwerk selbst hier mal die Gründungsgeschichte und derzeitige Situation klarstellt.


----------



## Endurance (23. Juni 2004)

Ich korrigiere mich. Hier Zitat Lutz Scheffer:
Hallo Leute,
...
Ich war freier Mitarbeiter und Konstrukteur bei Votec in den Anfangsjahren . Kennengelernt hatte ich die Firme in Pforzheim, wo ich auch mein Industrie-Design Studium absolviert habe.
Nach vielen Arbeiten für die Firma Votec und deren Kunden (Steppenwolf/Herkules/Porsche ezc. um nur die wichtigsten zu nennen), gründete ich mit mehreren Partnern die Firma Kraftwerk, die sich kurze Zeit später in Bergwerk umtaufte.
Auch bei Bergwerk wurden viele Konstruktionen für andere Firmen getätigt. Fast seit Anbeginn der Firmengründung war die Firma Canyon ein wichtiger Kunde bei Bergwerk.
Seit Februar 2003 habe ich die Anteile an Bergwerk abgetreten und tätige mit einem Partner zusammen (Andreas Heimerdinger),
die gasammte Konstruktionsarbeit exclusiv für Canyon.
Happy trails,
Lutz Scheffer


----------



## der alte ron (23. Juni 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ungeachtet dessen, daß einige von uns wirklich bis and die Belastungsgrenze auf ein Produkt warten mußten, finde ich dieses konsumgeile, Ich-AG dominierte und stellenweise rücksichtslose Haben-Will-Geplärre einfach nur zum K...


Den besten unterricht zur gründung einer ich-AG bekommt man immer noch von der industrie selbst ! Ich wäre auch verdammt vorsichtig mit der bezeichnung konsumgeil , ohne die lebensweise der personen näher zu kennen die hinter den nic's stehen . Könnte nämlich sein ... ....man hat nicht recht damit . 
Egal !


----------



## bighit_fsr (24. Juni 2004)

die Kunden werden gemolken wos nur geht und wenns um Service geht muss jeder klein bei geben. Da isses jetzt sogar egal ob wir direkt bei canyon ober über einen Händler bei bergwerk kaufen oder gar sonstwo.
Ich warte jetzt seit drei Wochen auf Buchsen fürn FOX, die hat ein Händler für mich über shock therapy besorgen wollen. Heute angerufen, langes wühlen in Papieren, dann die Antwort, die sind zur Zeit nicht lieferbar. Aber vorher kommt der auch net mit der Sprache raus. Muss man immer erst bohren.

Ich lass die Buchsen jetzt bei nem bekannten in der Werkstatt drehen und wenn das so weitergeht mach ich selber nen Laden auf. Und ich spezialisier mich auf Service (!?).

Sorry, musste mich mal wieder über die Lage am bikemarkt auskotzen!
 :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## Fettkloß (26. Juni 2004)

zur deutschland taiwan diskussion   
die hab ich nicht angefangen !
der sinn & zweck meiner "absolut nicht" ausländerfeindlichen äusserung war der , den toni aus der reserve zu locken - hat halt nicht geklappt   

was der sich zwischen pubertät und adoleszenz befindliche matschgesicht daraus gemacht hat zeugt von eben dieser phase in der er sich offensichtlich befindet


----------



## fmeierde (3. Juli 2004)

Ich hab mit Bergwerk auch nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. Emails werden sofort beantwortet, der Service in der Firma ist auch gut, obwohl der Mann da völlig überlastet ist mit dem Zusammenbauen der Rahmen. Die Wartezeit ist nur verständlich, Bergwerk ist eine kleine Firma, wenn da einer Krank wird oder Urlaub hat wirkt sich das gleich auf die Produktion aus und extra jemanden einstellen schlägt auf das Budget. Im Übrigen ist Bergwerk nicht die einzige Firma mit Lieferschwirigkeiten, Lutz Scheffers neue Wirkungsstätte hat mein Bruder drei Monate warten lassen.
Wer ein Bike "Handmade in Germany" haben möchte der sollte etwas Geduld mitbringen. Einen Ferrari kauft man auch nicht einfach so beim Händler um die Ecke !!
Zu Not hilft auch Obi oder 11880 !!


----------



## günther69 (4. Juli 2004)

Auch ich hab' bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit Bergwerk !
Man sollte halt seinen Rahmen in der WInterzeit bestellen, da tut ein paar wochen Wartezeit nicht so weh, weil man ja eh nicht mit dem neuen Teil im Schnee fahren will (Also ich zumindest, dafür gibt's ein Winterbike).
Ich hab meinen Rahmen (Gemini DT, noch nicht pulverbeschichtet) Ende November beim Händler bestellt, und habe das Bike mit umso mehr Freude Anfang Februar beim Händler fertig abgeholt. Dazwischen war ja Weihnachten, Urlaubszeit, der Pulverbeschichter, ect.......
Freilich, zu Beginn der Saison, da kribbelt es jeden in den Beinen endlich loslegen zu können mit dem neuen Teil, und die Kumpels wollen das gute Stück ja auch begutachten.
Wenn bei Bergwerk wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet wird, und davon gehe ich mal aus, find ich das so in Ordnung, denn jeder will ja ein "BERGWERK" deswegen haben (unter anderem). Ich habe bei meinen Job auch Streß, aber die Kunden wollen alle gleich gut behandelt werden, und die gleiche Qualität haben.
So das war's von mir mit Berkwerk !  
ciao  Günther


----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2004)

Ich bin seit vorgestern stolzer Besitzer eines Berwerk Pfadfinder. Bei mir hat alles prima geklappt. Ich habe mir das Bike vom Händler komplett nach meiner Spec. aufbauen lassen. Der Händler hat gelich bei der Bestellung gesagt, dass es ca. 3 Wochen dauert, bis der Rahmen geliefert wird (vorher die Verfügbareit telefonisch gecheckt), Insgesamt hat es 4 Wochen gedauert von der Bestellng bis zu Auslieferung und alles hat genau so geklappt wie vereinbart. Vielleicht habe ich einfach Glück gehabt, aber offenbar kann es auch gut gehen.

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Brägel (23. Juli 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin seit vorgestern stolzer Besitzer eines Berwerk Pfadfinder. Bei mir hat alles prima geklappt. Ich habe mir das Bike vom Händler komplett nach meiner Spec. aufbauen lassen. Der Händler hat gelich bei der Bestellung gesagt, dass es ca. 3 Wochen dauert, bis der Rahmen geliefert wird (vorher die Verfügbareit telefonisch gecheckt), Insgesamt hat es 4 Wochen gedauert von der Bestellng bis zu Auslieferung und alles hat genau so geklappt wie vereinbart. Vielleicht habe ich einfach Glück gehabt, aber offenbar kann es auch gut gehen.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mike



na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.   Natürlich wollen wir es sehen. Wenn du also außer dem Pfadfinder noch eine Digitalkamera besitzt kommt es hoffentlich bald hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=123403  

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2004)

Hab schon probiert, ein Bild hochzuladen. Das hat aber nicht geklappt. Ich habe die Meldung bekommen "Datei konnte nicht vollständig hochgeladen werden" oder so ähnlich. Gibt es da eine Größenbeschränkung?


----------



## daif (23. Juli 2004)

Hi mike,

poste doch vorerst den link zu deinem thread im mb forum!?
oder gehört sich das hier nicht?

geiles bike übrigens, aber das hab ich dir ja schon gesagt (davethemagician im mb forum) 

gruss


----------



## Brägel (23. Juli 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon probiert, ein Bild hochzuladen. Das hat aber nicht geklappt. Ich habe die Meldung bekommen "Datei konnte nicht vollständig hochgeladen werden" oder so ähnlich. Gibt es da eine Größenbeschränkung?



weiß ich nicht, unter 60 K muss es aber gehen


----------



## Nomercy (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Irgendwie kommt das Thema nicht zur Ruhe. Und das soll es auch nicht, solange hier Kunden sinnlos im Regen stehen gelassen werden. Man beachte einige der ersten Beiträge. Es ist wirklich zum Heulen. 
Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Morgen hole ich mein Rad. "Leider" kein Bergwerk.


----------

